# how do I find the best hospital?



## umyahyah

Hi, I am trying to find the hospital in the North West area with the highest success rate for IVF treatment. I had 4 kids and was steralised by cortarisation but now want more after remarrying. I had no problems concieving or carrying and am now 39. Any advise will be much apprexcaited.


----------



## Pilchardcat

Hi hun

Try contacting the HFEA, they have details on all the UK clinics. They have a website at : http://www.hfea.gov.uk/Home

They have a find a clinic facility on their site too.

Good luck
Amanda


----------



## Ruth

Get the new HFEA guide which is out any day, that will give you the best guide. I would always advise visiting 2 or 3o centres and then go with where you felt most comfortable.


Ruth


----------

